# Carrier Furnace Model 59TP6A



## brucev53 (12 mo ago)

Furnace is 2 years old. Couple of weeks ago I noticed the amber light on the furnace flashing 3 Short 3 long not sure what this means. I trip the circuit breaker and opened the furnace up to do a visual check to see if anything looked out of place. Everything looked ok everything looked just as clean as the day it was installed. Put the cover back on and reset the breaker. Later i went back into the basement to check the furnace and the light was no longer blinking. About a week later I noticed the light was blinking again. I went through the same process and once again the light stop blinking. Could there be a problem with the Breaker ? Confused . The furnace seems to be working OK no problems. Any suggestions ?
Should I be concerned ?


----------



## bobber (Jun 24, 2021)

Look inside one of the panels and you'll the the trouble code legend and the meaning of the 3-3 blinking. That's a place to start.


----------



## miningapexto (11 mo ago)

All equipment will be shipped from our warehouses in Shenzhen China. Additional shipping charges apply to orders shipping to international destinations. A large order will be processed within 24 hours from the moment of payment and send to the client.









GOLDSHELL KD2 KADENA MINER (6.4 TH/S) second-hand - APEXTOMINER


Model KD2 Miner from Goldshell mining Kadena with a maximum hashrate ,BEST PRICE ORDER NOW. Delivery DHL 3-7 days.




apextominer.org


----------

